# NIPS procedures



## gardeazabal (Jan 11, 2010)

Hello,

I need some help in regards cpt 93642 and 93724 done in the office.

How do you bill for this scenario: Pt comes to the office with tachycardia and our doctor terminates it through the pacemaker. Can I bill 93724? but the doctor did not induce the tachycardia.

Example: 93642: includes "defib threshold eval" - Our doctors never do that in the office. requires anesthesia and induction of v fib.

So, do you bill these codes with a modifier for reduce service or how do you bill it?

Thanks in advance for any input.

Gloria


----------

